# Bellafontaine, OH-Balthazar-Light Colored Young Male Golden Ret.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please, can anyone help Balthazar? * 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Bellefontaine, OH | Balthazar

**I emld. the Ohio Golden Rescues; GRIN, Golden Treasures, Golden Endings, Golden Ret.Rescue Resource and Golden Ret. Club of Greater Toledo.

*Balthazar

Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Bellefontaine, OH 
Medium • Adult • Male 

More about Balthazar
Pet ID: A12388361 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary colors: White or Cream, Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn • Coat length: Medium 
Balthazar's Contact Info*The Humane Society Serving Logan County, Bellefontaine, OH 

(937) 593-4277 
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=OH205
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH205.html


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is Balthazar's photos!
Thank you for posting him Karen519!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Balthazar!!!!! What a name, that doesn't fit that sweet face.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with you on his name...it just doesn't fit him.
He is such a beautiful boy!
The shelter he is in opens at noon today.
I'm going to call and get an update on him. 
Hopefully he has been adopted!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

If he's still available, my intake coordinator is going to get him this afternoon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

You ROCK!! Bless you!!!
Will you let us know!!

Rachel: You must rename him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenangels*

Goldenangels

Thanks for posting his picture!!

He looks like a Beau to me!!


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

I just called the shelter--He is still available!!!!!!!


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

We have a hold on him. My intake coordinator is going to take a look at him this afternoon. One thing that is troubling is that he only weighs 31 lbs, and that is probably why none of the other rescues have taken him, he must be a mix. If he's pretty close we are going to take him, we just have to be careful due to our reorganization, we have to make sure we have a place to put him and we have to only bring dogs in that we can move fairly quickly. It's a really long story, we love them all and want to help, but we are deep in debt and slowly climbing our way back out! Thanks to all of you for being concerned and I will let you know something when I do!

Thanks!

PS - We all agree he needs a new name


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

Let us know after she goes to see him.
Thank you for the wonderful work you do.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

We got him! His new name is Riley. He is probably border collie mix, I'm telling you these shelters have been very deceiving with their photos! He's only about 20" and weighs 31 pounds. He is a real cutie. I think he will fill out, at least he's the right color! Bonus is that he was up to date on all shots and neutered and since he is young, he should move fast. 

On another note, Remi that we took in about a month ago went to his forever home today, and Barron (now Moose) is waiting to get into his foster, but is doing well where he's at, hopefully he will find a home soon too!

Thanks all!

Rachel


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so glad you were able to get this little guy, he looks just like a golden mix i pulled out of a shelter a couple years ago. he was also very small. very cute


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel

THANK YOU for rescuing him and I love his new name Ryley!
So glad Remi found a home and hope that Moose does soon!


----------

